# Mixing kibble with raw patties???



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

This past weekend I've purchased some raw beef and chicken patties (Stella & Chewy), I'd like to give three of the patties for dinner to our girl once or twice a week but I am not sure if it's ok to mix it with TOTW kibble? I ask as I already gave it to her once but she was still hungry?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I mix Nature's Variety kibble with frozen raw patties every meal. I've only tried the Stella and Chewy's raw treats but if my vet sells them, they must be decent- he only sells all natural, preservative free, super healthy foods and treats.


----------



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

I was shocked as Bella had the dinner disappear within 30 seconds when I gave her the patties for the first time, she went totally nuts, lol.
Do I defrost the patties?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I do, but there are times when I've forgotten to take one out and have to feed it frozen- nobody seems to mind! Since I just feed half of one at each meal, it's easier if it's thawed. Nature's Variety has several different raw meats and I rotate between them, but the favorite is still chicken


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I add Nature's Variety medallions to Phoenix's TOTW kibble. I just started using a new premade raw being carried at my local store. Phoenix definitely enjoys it. He cannot eat chicken so we've found the premade raw works for him. Not to mention I'm not able to go full on raw feeding, so it works for me as well.


----------

